

Show HN: Make poll and vote, online voting system - smhtyazdi
http://rgubar.com

======
fiatjaf
Why do you need a user account for that? It would be much easier for everybody
if you didn't.

~~~
smhtyazdi
Then how do you want to keep track of your votes and polls if you don't have a
user account.

------
jpetersonmn
I don't have facebook, so can't vote.

~~~
smhtyazdi
Haha, yes you can't.

